# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Yron, type beauceron menacé de mort !

## Vitata

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* YRON
*Type:* Beauceron
						
							
								croisé Rottweiler
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 ans 10 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250269606894168
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 17 - Charente-Maritime
*Situation :* En pension depuis : 4 ans 11 mois 

Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0644760954
*E-mail :* mayorie@live.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Bonjour 

Aujourd'hui je poste une annonce pour Yron, un super croisé beauceron/rott donc catégorie 2. 

Son anniversaire est le 25/03 ! Et si on lui faisait le plus beau cadeau du monde ! Une famille ! 

Il se retrouve a la pension pour des raisons assez obscures : apparemment il aurait tuer la york de 14 ans de la famille. Mais comme le maitre voulait s'en débarrasser depuis bien longtemps... je doute. Bref en tout cas il est super gentil, tres sociable que ce soit les humains ou les chiens. 

Par contre il a mal supporter la visite chez le véto (surement du a un traumatisme) et du coup il est noté 3/4. On travaille la dessus, il a vu un éducateur qui l'a réévaluer aujourd'hui et qui dit qu'il mérite un 1/4. Donc on va voir avec un autre vétérinaire. 

Réévaluation effectuée 2/4 désormais

Il est arrivé a la pension le 27/02/18 et comme nous ne somme pas une spa, on ne peut pas le garder indéfiniment, donc la maîtresse souhaite lui trouver une nouvelle famille mais ne pourra pas payer des mois de pension. Donc si a la fin du mois aucune solution n'est trouvée il sera condamné.. 

Il n'a AUCUNES bases en éducation ! sait a peine s'asseoir et encore faut qu'il en ai vraiment envie. Mais il est super gentil et proche de l'humain  :Smile:  un vrai zouzou super sympa ! 

Contact par mail ou appel.  Si je ne réponds pas laissez un message je rappellerais. C'est moi qui fait le lien entre l'ancienne propriétaire et vous.

----------


## Vegane7

Puis-je diffuser YRON sur FB ?

----------


## Vitata

Bonjour 

On va attendre un peu pour les diffusions facebook, j'ai déjà quelques contact.

----------


## GADY

j'espère de tout cœur mon bel YRON que tu vas trouver TA FAMILLE DE COEUR. Mille caresses à toi.

----------


## Vitata

Gady je les lui fait toute a l'heure de ta part ^^

----------


## Liolia

Peut-etre contacter l'association beauceron in need en charente maritime justement.

----------


## saïma

> Peut-etre contacter l'association beauceron in need en charente maritime justement.


http://beauceroninneed.actifforum.com/

Oui ce serait bien, il mérite sa chance à un an !

----------


## Vitata

Ah pas bete je vais en parler a la propriétaire. Et du coup si vous le souhaitez vous pouvez diffusé sur facebook.

----------


## Vitata

UP POUR LE LOULOU

----------


## saïma

Elle a pu contacter cette asso ?

Il faut demander à Vegane 7 de diffuser sur FB

----------


## Vegane7

C'est prévu, il faut juste que je trouve un peu de temps.

----------


## Vegane7

FB d'YRON fait de mon côté, à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Vegane7

Toujours rien pour ce pauvre YRON ?...

----------


## Vitata

Quelque proposition pour le loulout. Je vous tiens au courant mais cette histoire de permis de détention fou le bordel.

----------


## Vegane7

J'imagine bien...
Je croise pour les pistes.

----------


## Vitata

Encore et toujours ce permis de détention qui nous embêté. Sinon hier on a travailler un peu marche en laisse assis coucher. Et j'ai sorti une de mes chienne pour voir l'entente tout s'est super bien passer. Il chercher uniquement à jouer 

Et je crois que j'ai oublier de préciser il est 2/4 suite à la réévaluation qu'on a exigé. 

Enfin petit soucis d'accès à Internet actuellement que tout ceux qui veulent me joindre à son sujet me contact par téléphone.

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour YRON !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## GADYNETTE

on en est où pour YRON ???

----------


## Vitata

Augmentation du délai à mi avril mais je n'arrive pas à modifier

----------


## Vitata



----------


## Vitata

C'est bon merci à tous de votre intérêt pour le loulou on stoppe les partages j'ai largement assez de contacts et si aucun aboutissent on relancera. Merci encore

----------


## Vegane7

Vitata, ok mais tenez-nous au courant surtout.

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles ???

----------


## Vegane7

En effet, Vitata, où en sommes-nous concernant Yron ?...

----------


## Vitata

Je suis désolée pour l'attente, il est en essai dans une famille. 
J'ai essayer de les joindre hier pour avoir des nouvelles mais ils n'ont pas repondu, je retente aujourd'hui.

----------


## Vegane7

Avez-vous pu les joindre ?...

----------


## GADYNETTE

oui avez vous pu les joindre ??????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Vegane7

Vitata, nous sommes plusieurs à nous faire beaucoup de souci pour Yron.
Avez-vous des nouvelles ?...

----------


## GADYNETTE

Des nouvelles d'YRON ????

----------


## Vegane7

Vitata, votre silence concernant ce pauvre YRON est de très mauvais augure.

----------


## France34

Vitata , est-ce qu'une bonne solution a été trouvée pour YRON ?

----------


## France34

Qu'est devenu YRON ?

----------


## France34

Pourrait-on avoir des nouvelles d'YRON ?

----------


## Vegane7

Mail envoyé pour avoir des nouvelles.

----------


## France34

Merci, Végane7 !

----------


## Vegane7

Aucune réponse pour le moment  :Frown:

----------


## bab

Plus de nouvelles d'Yron depuis avril 2018  :: . Vitata ne s'est pas connectée depuis octobre 2018  ::

----------


## France34

C'est honteux que la personne qui a mis le post n'ait pas donné suite ! J'espère qu'YRON n'a pas été euthanasié !  ::

----------


## Monkey

La personne a un num et un mail  :Smile: 
*N° Teléphone :* 0644760954
*E-mail :* mayorie@live.fr

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Peut-être le post devrait-il être classé dans les "affaires sans suites" ?

----------

